# How Many Years have you Bought your Web Domain for ???



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*I just called Go Daddy and added a few more years to my purchase of the domain name for my website . How many years into the future have you guys reserved your web domain for ? *


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I checked 3, but I am not sure. But I own the domain, I do register it for the max number of years for the best price. Same with server space. I grab the best deal.

I do my web business through Start Logic. I design and maintain my site. Just rent space from them.

Is your domain registered to YOU? If so, is there any logic in NOT registering it for the longest amount of time?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I pay yearly, but I have owned it for seven years.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> I pay yearly, but I have owned it for seven years.



Not how long have you owned it . How long do you have it purchased for ? The domain name for my site is paid for till 2018 . That way Google recognizes that I'm a long term site as opposed to a fly by night that might go away in almost no time . The longer you have your domain purchased for the more Google juice you have :yes:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I used domainit.com and they offer a slightly better rate for buying 5 years as opposed to yearly renewals.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I do mine bi weekly. You never know if your going to change careers or something


Pat


----------



## hangit (Apr 17, 2007)

how do you know/find out if you own your domain name?
I use go daddy to host and me.com (apple) for the site.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure you bought it from GoDaddy when you set up the hosting, if you look in your GoDaddy control panel it should tell you. You could also search using this site to see who owns a domain.
http://www.whois.net/


----------



## hangit (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, just looked on godaddy and it's mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> Not how long have you owned it . How long do you have it purchased for ? The domain name for my site is paid for till 2018 . That way Google recognizes that I'm a long term site as opposed to a fly by night that might go away in almost no time . The longer you have your domain purchased for the more Google juice you have :yes:


I understood the question. The amount you get from a longer purchased domain is also (and probably moreso) relevant to how long you have owned it... thus my answer. Again, I refer to the authority on Google, Matt Cutts.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RCP said:


> I am sure you bought it from GoDaddy when you set up the hosting, if you look in your GoDaddy control panel it should tell you. You could also search using this site to see who owns a domain.
> http://www.whois.net/


 I own mine too :thumbup: Of course I already knew that. :whistling2: Not sure, but I just renewed for either 3 or 5 yrs cant remember for sure.


----------

